# Peacetime Martial Law



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Link at the bottom to the government web site with this EO. They are setting us up to take what they want at a whim or false security measures to crush our freedoms. We should be vigilant as to what especially this and any other administration does. It don't make since. But the boiling frog scenario does come to mind!!! :eyeroll:

New EO: Peacetime Martial Law

Obama Executive Order: Peacetime Martial Law!
March 17, 2012 2:04Hattip: A BIN reader. This article may be freely reproduced in its entirety provided a link is provided back to the original BIN story.
This Executive Order was posted on the WhiteHouse.gov web site on Friday, March 16, 2012, under the name National Defense Resources Preparedness. In a nutshell, it's the blueprint for Peacetime Martial Law and it gives the president the power to take just about anything deemed necessary for "National Defense", whatever they decide that is. It's peacetime, because as the title of the order says, it's for "Preparedness". A copy of the entire order follows the end of this story.
Under this order the heads of these cabinet level positions; Agriculture, Energy, Health and Human Services, Transportation, Defense and Commerce can take food, livestock, fertilizer, farm equipment, all forms of energy, water resources, all forms of civil transportation (meaning any vehicles, boats, planes), and any other materials, including construction materials from wherever they are available. This is probably why the government has been visiting farms with GPS devices, so they know exactly where to go when they turn this one on. 
Specifically, the government is allowed to allocate materials, services, and facilities as deemed necessary or appropriate. They decide what necessary or appropriate means.
UPDATE: BIN reader Kent Welton writes: This allows for the giving away of USA assets and subsidies to private companies: "(b) provide for the modification or expansion of privately owned facilities, including the modification or improvement of production processes, when taking actions under sections 301, 302, or 303 of the Act, 50 U.S.C. App. 2091, 2092, 2093; and (c) sell or otherwise transfer equipment owned by the Federal Government and installed under section 303(e) of the Act, 50 U.S.C. App. 2093(e), to the owners of such plants, factories, or other industrial facilities."
What happens if the government decides it needs all these things to be prepared, even if there is no war? You likely won't be able to walk into a store to purchase virtually anything because it will all be requisitioned, "rationed" and controlled by the government. Construction materials, food like meat, butter and sugar, anything imported, parts, tires and fuel for vehicles, clothing, etc. will likely become unobtainable, or at least very scarce. How many things are even made here in the USA any more?
A bit of history... During WWII, price stabilization didn't begin until May of 1942, which froze prices on nearly all every day goods and rationing started in 1943. Why would the government want to control everything before a war?
Here's what some gas ration cards looked like during WWII. Will there be rationing under this kind of system? What better way to control the movement and actions of the populace...
WWII era gas ration cards via Old Chester PA. You couldn't go on vacation without a "vacation pass".
Under this new Executive Order, cabinet heads are authorized to loan money, offer loan guarantees and even subsidize payments at above market rates (no bid contracts?) for whatever they need. This could make Solyndra or Halliburton look like Junior Achievement. Nothing like a war will generate these kinds of huge profits for the corporate "partners" and you can bet the bankers and contractors are already lining up for this one -- because under this order no war is even required!
In a crisis situation, the government will be able to take whatever they need, print money to get whatever they want and distribute it as they see fit....for the benefit of a "war effort" or the politically connected corporations and individuals. All other contracts except those for employment are superseded by this executive order, it's all here in black and white.
Specifically, it orders:
"to require acceptance and priority performance of contracts or orders (other than contracts of employment) to promote the national defense over performance of any other contracts or orders, and to allocate materials, services, and facilities as deemed necessary or appropriate to promote the national defense, is delegated to the following agency heads:

(1) the Secretary of Agriculture with respect to food resources, food resource facilities, livestock resources, veterinary resources, plant health resources, and the domestic distribution of farm equipment and commercial fertilizer;
(2) the Secretary of Energy with respect to all forms of energy;
(3) the Secretary of Health and Human Services with respect to health resources;
(4) the Secretary of Transportation with respect to all forms of civil transportation;
(5) the Secretary of Defense with respect to water resources; and
(6) the Secretary of Commerce with respect to all other materials, services, and facilities, including construction materials.
About all I can say is "Have a nice day!"

http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...order-national-defense-resources-preparedness


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The president giving himself more power without congressional input is perhaps the biggest violation of our constitution so far. Obama has repeatedly violated the constitution. As a matter of fact he has stated the constitution is a hindrance to progress. That depends on what you consider progress I guess.

Brace yourself guys this looks like the first steps to taking our freedom. Freedom to vote isn't far behind. The bone head liberals better wake up and smell the crap before it's to late.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Sections 301 and 302 give agencies authority to borrow money without going through congress,

Why aren't we hearing about this? And why did ONLY 3 PEOPLE vote against HR 347 that O signed Thursday, whick makes it a felony to demonstrate where Secret Service protection is being used?


----------

